# Expatriot contract offer for Dubai



## The_Greek (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello everybody, I just joined the forum because as most of you I also had an offer for moving and working in Dubai and I realy have some questions.
I am an automation engineer and the offer includes arround 60000 euro per year, car and house allowance, insuranse for me an my family, and the cost of some round trips back to home.
One thing I would like to ask is if this is a good deal or if I should check something else?
And something else and most importand is the following. They offer me an expatriot contract, with this kind of contract will I have to declare my incomes (in Dubai) to my home country or not?
and if yes will I pay taxes in my home country for my incomes in Dubai?

Thank you very much for your help in advance.


----------



## sallyparker (Jul 16, 2008)

*Good*

It sounds very good to me


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Salary sounds OK, but you haven't stated the amount of the allowances. Not all housing allowances are enough to cover the full rent.


As to whether you need to declare Dubai income in a home country depends on your home country and the tax laws that apply there. The rules are not the same for everywhere.

-


----------



## The_Greek (Jul 16, 2008)

So dear Elphaba I have to ask an accountand in Greece to find out what the situation would be.

I will try that.


----------

